# U.S. forces 'killed UK reporter'



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

> A coroner ruled on Friday that a British journalist who died in Iraq at the start of the war was unlawfully killed by American forces.
> 
> Terry Lloyd, a correspondent with the British TV network ITN , was killed outside Basra in southern Iraq in March 2003.
> 
> Oxfordshire Assistant Deputy Coroner Andrew Walker said he'll be writing the director of public prosecutions to seek to bring the perpetrators to justice. <small><a href="http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/10/13/lloyd.inquest/">SOURCE: CNN</a></small>


Good luck....

M


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

cbc reported that the court found the video tape from the tank that killed the reporter had 15 minutes that had been "erased"

also the soldiers were NOT allowed to testify in person
only by written submission

and WHY do U.S. forces have a hard time being seen as liberators?
personally, i think it has to do with the 3rd Reich helmets they are now using, which I was shocked to see our own Cdn. troops are now wearing


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

what are you calling Canadians nazis?


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Canada uses the  Gallet CG634 
Side/rear view
Photo with CADPAT standard issue "digital camo" cover and black mesh.
With CF UN Cover
CF regular issue as of 1997.

The US standard issue helmet adopted during the 1980's is the PASGT. This is the one with the nickname "Fritz" due to a resemblance to the WWII German Stahlheim model helmet's front lip and rear skirt.

It is no longer current US Army issue, although like all things military it takes time to refit everyone. Current issue is the MICH (aka the Advanced Command Helmet) for regular US ground forces. This is standard issue since 2004 and it's expected the last PASGTs will be replaced with the MICH in 2007.

The USMC use a modified PASGT helmet known as the "Lightweight Helmet".

The WWII German helmet is  in comparison seems quite exadgerated; modern Canada Forces helmets more closely resemble a WWII era Czech ( which itself is almost identical to WWII Russian helmets) or the 1958 California Highway Patrol standard issue "CHP shortie" helmet to my eyes.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I see very little similarities.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Careful GordGuide, you are not supporting our troops by linking to material that is now classified...


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Yep.

The warriors of God's Own Country seem to have an unfortunate history of slaughtering non-combatants over time:

… the Italian secret service agent, Nicola Calipari, killed by US troops as he escorted Italian journalist Giuliana Sgrena to safety after she had been released by her kidnappers. (2005)

… a U.S. Marines plane cut the wire supporting a cable car travelling down Cermis Mountain in northern Italy. All twenty passengers, including the cable car operator, were killed after the gondola plunged 260 feet to the mountain below, where it was smashed flat. (1998)

… a US air strike - with three Tomahawk cruise missiles - hit the Embassy of the People's Republic of China (PRC) in Belgrade, killing three Chinese nationals. (1999)

But I must stop, ere I seem to be promoting the idea that these are anything but unfortunate 'mistakes'. After all, it must be very difficult, with one's Myrmidons spread all over the globe spreading and defending democracy, to avoid the odd friendly-fire type of incident.

I'm sure that the friends and relatives of Terry Lloyd ('shot in the head while he was in a makeshift ambulance, having already been hurt in crossfire') will eventually come to their senses and realise that his sacrifice was in a good cause.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

The thing that makes me mad...always has always will is that the good old of US of A can never do anything wrong....it's not thier fault..no other nation can hold the US accountable unless they want to be invaded by the US because the US would now declare them terrorists...or something goofy...


----------

